# Head Bowing - Is this a male behavior?



## blueu85

Hello everyone. 

My cockatiel, Phoenix, is bowing his head. He does this "bowing" thing whenever I take him out of his cage. He does it when he is in his cage sometimes too.
Here's a link to what he's been doing. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxsUTXX9Smg - with whistling
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXQPXd2Yv1o - not whistling

He is about 8 months old now, (as what the breeder said).
I don't really have a clue why he does this. Sometimes he just bows his head several times without whistling just kinda grinding his beak. Any ideas why? 
Or is this considered as head bobbing or hammering? Because he does those too but at a much faster pace.

Hope you guys are having a great weekend.


----------



## JaimeS

The slow head bowing is what they do when they want you to give them scritches/pet their head and has nothing to do with gender. There is also beak banging when they peck at something rapidly, this is a male mating behavior. Hope that helps!


----------



## blueu85

Hi JaimeS 
Yeah, he does the beak banging/hammering too - everywhere - on my shoulder, his perch, his play gym, you name it!  He's being hormonal and looking for a mate. He probably thinks I'm his mate??? LOL
But I wasn't sure of this behavior that he just slowly bows his head. I'll try to scritch him next time, if he doesn't want it, he'll let me know. LOL


----------



## JaimeS

Yep, he will. And some of them will bow their head like they want it and then NOT let you do it, it may just take time  And yes, it is quite possible he sees you as a mate


----------



## Indigobug1987

Lol mine does the same thing! sometimes when I want him on my finger he will push his head against my hand and if i don't scratch him he will skitter away.


----------



## blueu85

Thanks for the replies!
He did make me scratch his head once in a while when he does it. 
I also think it's one of his mating rituals. I guess it's that time of the year! LOL
Have a great weekend y'all!


----------



## Zeus2000

yeah, my cockatiel, Zeusette, does that too and when i just simply scrach her head to get the new feather sheaths off she's really happy. the sheaths can be very itchy and thay appreciate a good scratch on the head at times, espescially during molting.


----------

